# Gnome wilt niet installeren

## gondolin

Hoi,

hier nog eens een probleem, ik probeer op dit ogenblik gnome te installeren maar bij gnome-utils-2.2.1 krijg ik een error en wordt alles afgebroken.

Hieronder de errors.

Hulp is meer dan welkom

```

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/../../../libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `RAND_get_rand_method'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/../../../libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `RAND_bytes'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gnome-system-log] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Merging translations into gnome-system-log.desktop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data3/tmp/portage/gnome-utils-2.2.1/work/gnome-utils-2.2.1/logview'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data3/tmp/portage/gnome-utils-2.2.1/work/gnome-utils-2.2.1/logview'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data3/tmp/portage/gnome-utils-2.2.1/work/gnome-utils-2.2.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.2.1 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

```

----------

